# Pleasington golf club mini meet this Sunday 5th May.



## Birchy (Apr 29, 2013)

*Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*

Just a reminder for the open this Sunday fellas :thup:

I reckon we meet at the golf club and go to cross dressers arms after for light refreshments and scran. What do we think?

P.S I think our first tee time is 11:20


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*

Sounds good to me, let me know where and when and I'll be there..

Who is all playing in this?  Do I owe anyone green fees?!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*



Birchy said:



			Just a reminder for the open this Sunday fellas :thup:

I reckon we meet at the golf club and go to cross dressers arms after for light refreshments and scran. What do we think?

P.S I think our first tee time is 11:20
		
Click to expand...

Hello matey,

I won't know if I'll be going until around Thursday. If I can get an extra "derby" ticket, I'll be going to the match, if not I'll be passing my season ticket on.

Garyinderry is on standby. 

No matter, I was thinking more of meeting up for breakfast, as might want to get back to the 'Pool for "celebrations". However, as I'm not a defo, sort what is convenient and we'll see the score on the day, but will defo meet up before or after.

Karl, if I am going - do you want me to get Stu then yourself?


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*

That sounds good to me Partner. :thup:
Hope we can give it a good shot , Ive played some decent stuff this weekend, 44pts in a 4bbb on sat' and a good casual knock yesterday.

Im easy on the dining options, before or after is fine.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*

Who is the full line up again?

Birchy
Karl
Junior
Qwerty
StuC
Me/Gary
NWJocko

Who else?


----------



## Karl102 (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*



Liverbirdie said:



			Hello matey,

I won't know if I'll be going until around Thursday. If I can get an extra "derby" ticket, I'll be going to the match, if not I'll be passing my season ticket on.

Garyinderry is on standby. 

No matter, I was thinking more of meeting up for breakfast, as might want to get back to the 'Pool for "celebrations". However, as I'm not a defo, sort what is convenient and we'll see the score on the day, but will defo meet up before or after.

Karl, if I am going - do you want me to get Stu then yourself?
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me pal!


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*

Pretty sure that I'm in for this but I can't remember the details. I'll give breakfast a miss though as I'm working on Saturday night. I'll see you at the club at around 10:30 ish....

Also.... Have we sorted partners yet? Or are we rocking up and deciding based on who looks must knackered/hungover etc etc...


----------



## Birchy (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*



NWJocko said:



			Sounds good to me, let me know where and when and I'll be there..

Who is all playing in this?  Do I owe anyone green fees?!
		
Click to expand...

No mate you have already paid me when i booked. Theres 8 playing in that i know plus another 4 ball off here from Bobmysterkaymer or some name like that i think  

Birchy
 Karl
 Junior
 Qwerty
 StuC
 Me/Gary
 NWJocko



Liverbirdie said:



			Hello matey,

I won't know if I'll be going until around Thursday. If I can get an extra "derby" ticket, I'll be going to the match, if not I'll be passing my season ticket on.

Garyinderry is on standby. 

No matter, I was thinking more of meeting up for breakfast, as might want to get back to the 'Pool for "celebrations". However, as I'm not a defo, sort what is convenient and we'll see the score on the day, but will defo meet up before or after.

Karl, if I am going - do you want me to get Stu then yourself?
		
Click to expand...

Was thinking after so we dont have to get there too early etc plus that food in that pub is superb :rofl:



Qwerty said:



			That sounds good to me Partner. :thup:
Hope we can give it a good shot , Ive played some decent stuff this weekend, 44pts in a 4bbb on sat' and a good casual knock yesterday.

Im easy on the dining options, before or after is fine.
		
Click to expand...

Had a lesson or two since you last seen me but ball striking is much improved now. Just keep throwing in the odd mix of old/new swing which is really ugly 

I reckon we could have a good run at it :thup:



Liverbirdie said:



			Who is the full line up again?

Birchy
Karl
Junior
Qwerty
StuC
Me/Gary
NWJocko

Who else?
		
Click to expand...

Plus another 4 ball off here i think.



bluewolf said:



			Pretty sure that I'm in for this but I can't remember the details. I'll give breakfast a miss though as I'm working on Saturday night. I'll see you at the club at around 10:30 ish....

Also.... Have we sorted partners yet? Or are we rocking up and deciding based on who looks must knackered/hungover etc etc...

Click to expand...

I think NWjocko is the unlucky fella who has got you mate :rofl:


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*



Birchy said:



			I think NWjocko is the unlucky fella who has got you mate :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Never mind Jocko. Better luck next time......


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*



bluewolf said:



			Never mind Jocko. Better luck next time......
		
Click to expand...

But I'm pinning my hopes on you..... 

Played on Friday up in God's country and was even putting well, probably holed my quota for the year now


----------



## Junior (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*

Looking fwd to this, i booked on for LB/GinD and our kid and me and Stu, our tee time is 11:20.   Dressers arms sounds good and hopefully by the time we get round, most of the Sunday lunchers will have left so we shouldn't need to book.  What time are people meeting ????


----------



## Birchy (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*



Junior said:



			Looking fwd to this, i booked on for LB/GinD and our kid and me and Stu, our tee time is 11:20.   Dressers arms sounds good and hopefully by the time we get round, most of the Sunday lunchers will have left so we shouldn't need to book.  What time are people meeting ????
		
Click to expand...

Im gonna get there about 10:15- 10:30 mate. Should be a good day, weather looks set to be decent as it stands


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*



Junior said:



			Looking fwd to this, i booked on for LB/GinD and our kid and me and Stu, our tee time is 11:20.   Dressers arms sounds good and hopefully by the time we get round, most of the Sunday lunchers will have left so we shouldn't need to book.  What time are people meeting ????
		
Click to expand...

Am I with your kid? Ooh, I could do with new golf shoes........might sack the match now (only joking Stu).

It's a nice course though kidders.:thup:


----------



## Karl102 (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*

Can see a little side bet on the cards.....


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*

Im easy as to whether we meet and eat before or after but I'll book us a table at the Dressers arms for 4:30 just to play it safe as it does get busy on Sundays. :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*

If we're eating after then I'll be up for that. I could go straight from the dressers to work.


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*



bluewolf said:



			If we're eating after then I'll be up for that. I could go straight from the dressers to work.
		
Click to expand...

Work is the last place you'll want to be going mate if you have the Dressers Sunday lunch, its huge!  

I think I'll be skipping the food and getting stuck into a few pints of the new guest ale Cunning Stunt. :cheers:


----------



## Junior (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*



Liverbirdie said:



			Am I with your kid? Ooh, I could do with new golf shoes........might sack the match now (only joking Stu).

It's a nice course though kidders.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

haha, honestly mate, your prob safer with our kid right now, my putting is about as dodgy as it has ever been !!!!


----------



## Junior (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*



Qwerty said:



			Im easy as to whether we meet and eat before or after but I'll book us a table at the Dressers arms for 4:30 just to play it safe as it does get busy on Sundays. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Good man !!!!


----------



## Birchy (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*



Qwerty said:



			Work is the last place you'll want to be going mate if you have the Dressers Sunday lunch, its huge!  

I think I'll be skipping the food and getting stuck into a few pints of the new guest ale Cunning Stunt. :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Lovely jubbly, at least i know theres light at the end of the tunnel even if i play crap :whoo:


----------



## NWJocko (May 1, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*



Qwerty said:



			Work is the last place you'll want to be going mate if you have the Dressers Sunday lunch, its huge!  

I think I'll be skipping the food and getting stuck into a few pints of the new guest ale Cunning Stunt. :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Top work Dave, look forward to it.  What time is everyone meeting at the club on Sunday morning?


----------



## Junior (May 1, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*



NWJocko said:



			Top work Dave, look forward to it.  What time is everyone meeting at the club on Sunday morning?
		
Click to expand...

Bout 10:15/1030 mate


----------



## NWJocko (May 1, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*



Junior said:



			Bout 10:15/1030 mate
		
Click to expand...

Excellent, see you up there.

Will there be enough room in the car park for my motor with all the NW bandito chariots arriving?!


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 1, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*

I've still no extra ticket for the match, so looking like I'm going to Pleasington (so far).

Apart from me and Junior winning the overall prize, shall we have a little pairs sweep, just so that the rest of you have a chance of winning something. 

What about Â£5 in pp, best BB stableford pair wins Â£24 betwen them and then 2 individual nearest the pins Â£ 8 each (one front 9, one back 9). You can only win 2 of the 3 prizes though. Or any other ideas, on prizefund and prizes?

If I'm coming, we'll get to the course for 10.15, have a cup of tea. We'll go for a bite to eat afterwards in the dreseers,also.

StuC I'll get you for about 9.15, Karl for about 9.45 - text me both your addresses, again. If I don't go, I'll pass on to Gary in Derry.

We'll get everything in my car, but not sure if you go in Garys.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 1, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*



NWJocko said:



			Excellent, see you up there.

Will there be enough room in the car park for my motor with all the NW bandito chariots arriving?! 

Click to expand...

It'll look like Ben Hur!

I'm Birchy!!!!! - Sorry, wrong film.


----------



## Birchy (May 1, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*



Liverbirdie said:



			I've still no extra ticket for the match, so looking like I'm going to Pleasington (so far).

Apart from me and Junior winning the overall prize, shall we have a little pairs sweep, just so that the rest of you have a chance of winning something. 

What about Â£5 in pp, best BB stableford pair wins Â£24 betwen them and then 2 individual nearest the pins Â£ 8 each (one front 9, one back 9). You can only win 2 of the 3 prizes though. Or any other ideas, on prizefund and prizes?

If I'm coming, we'll get to the course for 10.15, have a cup of tea. We'll go for a bite to eat afterwards in the dreseers,also.

StuC I'll get you for about 9.15, Karl for about 9.45 - text me both your addresses, again. If I don't go, I'll pass on to Gary in Derry.

We'll get everything in my car, but not sure if you go in Garys.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me :thup:

We take cash, credit card or food as payment. Cheers


----------



## bluewolf (May 1, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*



Liverbirdie said:



			I've still no extra ticket for the match, so looking like I'm going to Pleasington (so far).

Apart from me and Junior winning the overall prize, shall we have a little pairs sweep, just so that the rest of you have a chance of winning something. 

What about Â£5 in pp, best BB stableford pair wins Â£24 betwen them and then 2 individual nearest the pins Â£ 8 each (one front 9, one back 9). You can only win 2 of the 3 prizes though. Or any other ideas, on prizefund and prizes?

If I'm coming, we'll get to the course for 10.15, have a cup of tea. We'll go for a bite to eat afterwards in the dreseers,also.

StuC I'll get you for about 9.15, Karl for about 9.45 - text me both your addresses, again. If I don't go, I'll pass on to Gary in Derry.

We'll get everything in my car, but not sure if you go in Garys.
		
Click to expand...

Mate, if Gary is still interested in going and you still end up playing then he can take my place. I've got my Grandmothers funeral on Friday and we have relatives coming over from Lubeck, Germany for the weekend. I'm already in bad books because I have to work all weekend so the chances of me avoiding serious bad books if I disappear all day Sunday as well is slim. I'll still play if Gary doesn't fancy it as I don't like to commit and then drop out... I'm not overly bothered about the payment either as he'll be doing me a favour...


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 1, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*



bluewolf said:



			Mate, if Gary is still interested in going and you still end up playing then he can take my place. I've got my Grandmothers funeral on Friday and we have relatives coming over from Lubeck, Germany for the weekend. I'm already in bad books because I have to work all weekend so the chances of me avoiding serious bad books if I disappear all day Sunday as well is slim. I'll still play if Gary doesn't fancy it as I don't like to commit and then drop out... I'm not overly bothered about the payment either as he'll be doing me a favour...
		
Click to expand...

Ok, I should be making my mind up tomorrow about whether to go the match or not, I'll liaise with Gary, although we might have to change the car situation, if we have 4.


----------



## bluewolf (May 1, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*



Liverbirdie said:



			Ok, I should be making my mind up tomorrow about whether to go the match or not, I'll liaise with Gary, although we might have to change the car situation, if we have 4.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate... :thup:


----------



## Junior (May 1, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*



Liverbirdie said:



			I've still no extra ticket for the match, so looking like I'm going to Pleasington (so far).

Apart from me and Junior winning the overall prize, shall we have a little pairs sweep, just so that the rest of you have a chance of winning something. 

What about Â£5 in pp, best BB stableford pair wins Â£24 betwen them and then 2 individual nearest the pins Â£ 8 each (one front 9, one back 9). You can only win 2 of the 3 prizes though. Or any other ideas, on prizefund and prizes?

If I'm coming, we'll get to the course for 10.15, have a cup of tea. We'll go for a bite to eat afterwards in the dreseers,also.

StuC I'll get you for about 9.15, Karl for about 9.45 - text me both your addresses, again. If I don't go, I'll pass on to Gary in Derry.

We'll get everything in my car, but not sure if you go in Garys.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me, although we had best make sure we are all out in consecutive groups if we are doing a nearest the pin !!


----------



## Karl102 (May 1, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*



Liverbirdie said:



			Ok, I should be making my mind up tomorrow about whether to go the match or not, I'll liaise with Gary, although we might have to change the car situation, if we have 4.
		
Click to expand...

I may be away the night before pal, so I can make my own way pal.....


----------



## Karl102 (May 1, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*



Liverbirdie said:



			I've still no extra ticket for the match, so looking like I'm going to Pleasington (so far).

Apart from me and Junior winning the overall prize, shall we have a little pairs sweep, just so that the rest of you have a chance of winning something. 

What about Â£5 in pp, best BB stableford pair wins Â£24 betwen them and then 2 individual nearest the pins Â£ 8 each (one front 9, one back 9). You can only win 2 of the 3 prizes though. Or any other ideas, on prizefund and prizes?

If I'm coming, we'll get to the course for 10.15, have a cup of tea. We'll go for a bite to eat afterwards in the dreseers,also.

StuC I'll get you for about 9.15, Karl for about 9.45 - text me both your addresses, again. If I don't go, I'll pass on to Gary in Derry.

We'll get everything in my car, but not sure if you go in Garys.
		
Click to expand...

Count me in for this as well  . Another waste of cash....


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 2, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*

Sorry, my boss would'nt accept my ticket.

Gary is taking my spec, speak later. Stu/Karl sort out your travel arrengements with Gary.

Bluwolf, I've told scouser about your spec.

Goo luck all.


----------



## NWJocko (May 2, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*



Liverbirdie said:



			Sorry, my boss would'nt accept my ticket.

Gary is taking my spec, speak later. Stu/Karl sort out your travel arrengements with Gary.

Bluwolf, I've told scouser about your spec.

Goo luck all.
		
Click to expand...

Is Scouser playing or are we a man down for this?


----------



## bluewolf (May 2, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*



NWJocko said:



			Is Scouser playing or are we a man down for this?
		
Click to expand...

You won't be a man down mate. I'm happy to play, but if Scouser wants the place then he can take it. The relatives coming over for the weekend is obviously a new thing as the funeral was only arranged late last week.


----------



## NWJocko (May 2, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*



bluewolf said:



			You won't be a man down mate. I'm happy to play, but if Scouser wants the place then he can take it. The relatives coming over for the weekend is obviously a new thing as the funeral was only arranged late last week.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like youve a lot on mate. If you can't make it its understandable, sure we can rope in another.


----------



## Bobmysterkaymer (May 2, 2013)

Anyone one else playing this Sunday. Me and my partner tee off at 11.40am. Forecast looks great, the course should be in great fettle! Can't wait!


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 2, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*

Sorry chaps, I asked my boss 8 times, but he said he knows how much the reds mean to me, so wouldn't forgive himself. i said it's ok I've a golf match sorted, but he still wouldn't take it.

Stu/Karl - I've given Gary your moby numbers, he'll be in touch. 

Bluewolf - I've kept Scouser appraised of the situation, but I think he will be in a Lee park comp as already organised with a mate for this Sunday.

Good luck boys, bring home the bacon. Sorry I wont be there - hopefully see you at Delamere. 

BTW who ever organises it, keep Valentino informed, as I think he is also game.


----------



## Scouser (May 2, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*

Hola 

I have already arranged to play in a comp at Lee park with a mate its possible if there are 2 spaces we both may play...keep me updated and I will check back tomorrow 

Cheers


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 2, 2013)

Hello Bob, I was due to play with some of the other north western lads, but I'm going the LFC v EFC match instead.

There is a thread on arrange a game, with 8 forummers playing.

There may also be one space (bluewolf). The're all out around 11.20.

Good luck, it's a nice course.

LB


----------



## Bobmysterkaymer (May 3, 2013)

Hi guys, I'll be there around 10.30am/10.45am. You won't miss me with what I'm wearing!!!! 
My partner is called Dan. Can't wait, see you all then

Bob.


----------



## Scouser (May 3, 2013)

Sorry guys I'm out



Could almost smell the food :-(


----------



## bluewolf (May 3, 2013)

No worries mate.. If no one takes my place then I'll be there at about 10:30 on the carpark..


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 3, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			I'll be there at about 10:30 on the carpark..
		
Click to expand...

And at 11.45, 12.46,13.52.......with a ball this time.:whoo:


----------



## Scouser (May 3, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			And at 11.45, 12.46,13.52.......with a ball this time.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Oooooh explain the joke


----------



## Junior (May 3, 2013)

Karl, Gaz , Stu, I just checked the booking and were off at 11:20.  Remember its an open comp so I just went and got my handicap cert incase we get asked.


----------



## bluewolf (May 3, 2013)

Junior said:



			Karl, Gaz , Stu, I just checked the booking and were off at 11:20. Remember its an open comp so I just went and got my handicap cert incase we get asked.
		
Click to expand...


Will make sure I bring my EGU card as proof of H/C. It'll be the first time anyones asked for it..


----------



## NWJocko (May 3, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Will make sure I bring my EGU card as proof of H/C. It'll be the first time anyones asked for it..
		
Click to expand...

Same here, pretty sure I've never had to produce handicap cert or EGU card. Will bring it anyway


----------



## Karl102 (May 3, 2013)

I won't get chance to get o Lymm and pick mine up. I can show them our MastersScorecard database though... Think that may suffice ?!?  Also I may have to take a rai check on the food, but will know closer to the time...


----------



## garyinderry (May 3, 2013)

I'm in limbo at the minute handicap wise.  I only joined lee park last Friday and have to produce a handicap cert to them from my old club.

funny enough, I rang my old club today to speak to the handicap sec and apparently he fell this morning getting out of bed and messed up his already dodgey hip. not exactly funny ha ha though. 

i'm going to bring along my GUI card and they can check HDID website if they want to confirm it. I hope that works


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 3, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Oooooh explain the joke
		
Click to expand...

If you've got to explain.................

(car parks are normally OOB). Shhhh


----------



## Scouser (May 3, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			If you've got to explain.................

(car parks are normally OOB). Shhhh
		
Click to expand...

I know that... I thought u had witnesses him visit one on a coupleof ooccasions


----------



## bluewolf (May 3, 2013)

Scouser said:



			I know that... I thought u had witnesses him visit one on a coupleof ooccasions
		
Click to expand...

I'm getting a bit concerned about the direction this thread is heading in!!! You 2 are only 3 posts away from accusing me of being a bit of a carpark perv..

On a lighter note, I had my first lesson on Thursday and the improvement has been fantastic. It's not fully back yet, but I'm feeling more confident than at any time over the last 12 months..


----------



## Scouser (May 3, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			I'm getting a bit concerned about the direction this thread is heading in!!! You 2 are only 3 posts away from accusing me of being a bit of a carpark perv..

On a lighter note, I had my first lesson on Thursday and the improvement has been fantastic. It's not fully back yet, but I'm feeling more confident than at any time over the last 12 months..
		
Click to expand...

2 things

We were 2 posts not 3 away from it 
And
I will dent your confidence on the bank holiday show down


----------



## bluewolf (May 3, 2013)

Scouser said:



			2 things

We were 2 posts not 3 away from it 
And
I will dent your confidence on the bank holiday show down
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha ha ha....... Have you been drinking? You really should stop hammering the big boys drinks you know... The only thing you'll be denting is the BMW's in Karl and Juniors car park.. Don't hit Junior's new Merc though. It's lovely..


----------



## Scouser (May 3, 2013)

Do we have a 4 ball yet


----------



## bluewolf (May 3, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Do we have a 4 ball yet
		
Click to expand...

Don't know, but on the plus side, I've managed to wangle that week off work so I wont be playing after working the night shift. I should be refreshed and ready to go (except for the hangover obviously)......


----------



## Birchy (May 3, 2013)

They dont usually bother with handicap certs unless you win but im sure they will be ok with some sort of proof either via online method or certificate etc if it comes to it.


----------



## bluewolf (May 3, 2013)

Birchy said:



			They dont usually bother with handicap certs unless you win but im sure they will be ok with some sort of proof either via online method or certificate etc if it comes to it.
		
Click to expand...

They'll definately be asking for yours mate..... Especially after I've spoken to them...


----------



## Birchy (May 3, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			They'll definately be asking for yours mate..... Especially after I've spoken to them...

Click to expand...

Of course they will, as i said they only usually ask the winners 

Had mine ready for weeks in a nice plastic wallet :rofl:


----------



## Scouser (May 3, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Don't know, but on the plus side, I've managed to wangle that week off work so I wont be playing after working the night shift. I should be refreshed and ready to go (except for the hangover obviously)......
		
Click to expand...

All we need is a time from the host then...... 


I think Louise said she might join us


----------



## kashmir-ladakh (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*

Dear fellow golfers, I am inviting you to play golf in kashmir, it has some beautiful old & new golf courses, which still retain the charm of the heydays when it was considered a paradise on earth. the recently new one, called royal springs provide world class golfing experience.


----------



## Karl102 (May 4, 2013)

Scouser said:



			All we need is a time from the host then...... 


I think Louise said she might join us
		
Click to expand...

What date did we say pal?  was it the 27th?  I can do any time, whatever suites you.  There is a ladies match in the diary and they have the tee from 10.15-11.30, so either before or just after then. Not sure how well i will play with you 2 slugging it out... Think i will spend more time laughing at the banter than playing golf.


----------



## Scouser (May 4, 2013)

Karl I am game for any time let bw pick then he can't complain 


As for banter... Is golf not a game of respect hahaha

And yes it was the 27th


----------



## bluewolf (May 4, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Karl I am game for any time let bw pick then he can't complain 


As for banter... Is golf not a game of respect hahaha

And yes it was the 27th
		
Click to expand...

Bout 12 ish would be great for me. Gives me time to hand Scouser his 'arris then make it home for a nice cup of tea and a chocolate eclair to celebrate... You won't need long Karl, it'll be over by the 12th...


----------



## Karl102 (May 4, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Karl I am game for any time let bw pick then he can't complain 


As for banter... Is golf not a game of respect hahaha

And yes it was the 27th
		
Click to expand...

Are you 2 going to use if for your OOM scores?!? Louise obviously could as well.... That might add to the intensity of it....


----------



## bluewolf (May 4, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			Are you 2 going to use if for your OOM scores?!? Louise obviously could as well.... That might add to the intensity of it....
		
Click to expand...

Might do, I'll let you know on the day (before the game obviously). When is the main day at Lymm?


----------



## Scouser (May 4, 2013)

12 is fine by me... Louise u ok with that

Need to think about the oom... I intend to feed Danny to the lions so should post a good score...


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*



kashmir-ladakh said:



			Dear fellow golfers, I am inviting you to play golf in kashmir, it has some beautiful old & new golf courses, which still retain the charm of the heydays when it was considered a paradise on earth. the recently new one, called royal springs provide world class golfing experience.
		
Click to expand...

It looks nice, does it have Led Zeppelin playing all the time in the background?


----------



## Karl102 (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*



Liverbirdie said:



			It looks nice, does it have Led Zeppelin playing all the time in the background?
		
Click to expand...

Would make a classic oom venue!


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*



Karl102 said:



			Would make a classic oom venue!
		
Click to expand...

I can see Birchy riding in on the back of an elephant now........or your kid.


----------



## Scouser (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*



Liverbirdie said:



			I can see Birchy riding in on the back of an elephant now........or your kid.

Click to expand...

Why would Birchy be on the back of junior


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*



Scouser said:



			Why would Birchy be on the back of junior

Click to expand...

Now if you would have said St........


----------



## Scouser (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*



Liverbirdie said:



			Now if you would have said St........
		
Click to expand...

Now there are 2 possibilities for that one


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*



Scouser said:



			Now there are 2 possibilities for that one
		
Click to expand...

Are you playing danny this Monday?

If not I can play about 5-6 ish at Lee park.


----------



## Scouser (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*



Liverbirdie said:



			Are you playing danny this Monday?

If not I can play about 5-6 ish at Lee park.
		
Click to expand...

No the last bank holiday.... Sound see u there..... Bring a mars bar :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*



Scouser said:



			No the last bank holiday.... Sound see u there..... Bring a mars bar :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Ok not sure what time yet, will call you on the day.

Qwerty has converted me to a hob nob man. You can be the nob I hob with!

Sorry, to get back on thread - Good luck everyone tomorrow at Pleasington, let me know if anyone wins a prize.


----------



## Scouser (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*

I must admit I liked nobing with u the other night.... 

And we allow threads to go OT as long as it's food related.... It's in the oom constitution


----------



## Birchy (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*

Well i hope today is not a sign of things to come as i played utter utter tosh, could barely hit the damn thing again 

Went driving range on the way home and hit it well so god knows whats going on, ive just got no idea whats gonna happen :rofl:


----------



## Stuart_C (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*



Birchy said:



			Well i hope today is not a sign of things to come as i played utter utter tosh, could barely hit the damn thing again 

Went driving range on the way home and hit it well so god knows whats going on, ive just got no idea whats gonna happen :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully it was just a blip today mate.

I won my singles match today 1up on the 21st hole, nip and tuck all the way but got the job done


----------



## Birchy (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*



Stuart_C said:



			Hopefully it was just a blip today mate.

I won my singles match today 1up on the 21st hole, nip and tuck all the way but got the job done 

Click to expand...

Yeah hope so mate, hopefully its just part of the learning curve :rofl:

Coming in confident, i like it :thup: Well done for winning what sounds like a classic matchplay tie


----------



## Stuart_C (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*



Birchy said:



			Yeah hope so mate, hopefully its just part of the learning curve :rofl:

Coming in confident, i like it :thup: Well done for winning what sounds like a classic matchplay tie 

Click to expand...

You'll have more good than bad days fella.

I was 2 down after 11 and won the next 3 and held the lead til 18 were he sunk a 40ft putt to win the hole.
All in all it was a great match and the bloke I played was a cracking fella which made the game.


----------



## garyinderry (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*

just looking at the course guide for tomorrow.  hole 7 looks cool. a double level fairway.


----------



## Scouser (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*



garyinderry said:



			just looking at the course guide for tomorrow.  hole 7 looks cool. a double level fairway.
		
Click to expand...

When Qwerty tells u what to hit ignore him and take 2 clubs longer


----------



## garyinderry (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*

any idea what tees we are playing off?


----------



## Birchy (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*



garyinderry said:



			just looking at the course guide for tomorrow.  hole 7 looks cool. a double level fairway.
		
Click to expand...

Its a cracking hole if you find the funnel :rofl:


----------



## garyinderry (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*

looks tight in that picture. I hope the wind stays down.  bit of light rain in the morning would be ideal!


----------



## Scouser (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*



Birchy said:



			Its a cracking hole if you find the funnel :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

After Qwerty description I chose the safest option... Knob it into the crap.... 

It was funny how u hit the funnel yet we still couldn't find your ball haha


----------



## Karl102 (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*

Looks a toughie! Looking forward to it though!


----------



## Birchy (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*



garyinderry said:



			looks tight in that picture. I hope the wind stays down.  bit of light rain in the morning would be ideal!
		
Click to expand...

Its a quality course, i really enjoyed it when we played there earlier in the year. Going off what youve said about courses the 2 times weve played i reckon it will be right up your street mate :thup:


----------



## Birchy (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*



Scouser said:



			After Qwerty description I chose the safest option... Knob it into the crap.... 

It was funny how u hit the funnel yet we still couldn't find your ball haha
		
Click to expand...

I managed to scuff into right place and it was hardest ball to find :rofl:


----------



## garyinderry (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*

really does look like a course id never tire of playing!  excited about this now.  played like a tit again tonight so hopefully that's it out of the system.


----------



## NWJocko (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*



garyinderry said:



			really does look like a course id never tire of playing!  excited about this now.  played like a tit again tonight so hopefully that's it out of the system. 

Click to expand...

Just had a look on their website (really good as an aside) at the course planner and looking forward to it.  Looks like somewhere you need a good day from the tee to score?  

Not played since Bolton Old Links so hopefully I remember how to swing a club!  A few beers tonight should help......


----------



## Scouser (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*



garyinderry said:



			really does look like a course id never tire of playing!  excited about this now.  played like a tit again tonight so hopefully that's it out of the system. 

Click to expand...

No two holes are the same I hope to go back soon


----------



## bluewolf (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*



NWJocko said:



			Just had a look on their website (really good as an aside) at the course planner and looking forward to it.  Looks like somewhere you need a good day from the tee to score?  

Not played since Bolton Old Links so hopefully I remember how to swing a club!  A few beers tonight should help......

Click to expand...

Not too many beers Jocko. Im the last person you want to be relying on to keep a card going mate!!!


----------



## NWJocko (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*



bluewolf said:



			Not too many beers Jocko. Im the last person you want to be relying on to keep a card going mate!!!
		
Click to expand...

Up with the kids at crazy o'clock tomorrow so plenty time to straighten myself out!!

Looking forward to it, hopefully my "putting" should keep us entertained if it all goes pete tong early doors........


----------



## Birchy (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*



NWJocko said:



			Up with the kids at crazy o'clock tomorrow so plenty time to straighten myself out!!

Looking forward to it, hopefully my "putting" should keep us entertained if it all goes pete tong early doors........
		
Click to expand...

Dont worry with the way my irons are chomping at the moment its guaranteed entertainment :rofl:

Theres gonna be some fireworks for sure :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*

Oh Lordy. With my patched up swing and brand new putter, this could be like watching the Keystone Cops play golf...


----------



## Birchy (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*



bluewolf said:



			Oh Lordy. With my patched up swing and brand new putter, this could be like watching the Keystone Cops play golf...
		
Click to expand...

I hope Dave is in good form :rofl:


----------



## bluewolf (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*



Birchy said:



			I hope Dave is in good form :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Is he ever not?

I'm feeling quite confident TBH. Had a great range session last night. I've taken out the 800 Pros and replaced them with the MP32's. I've taken out the Scotty and replaced it with a new TM Ghost Spider S. I've taken out the 3 iron and replaced it with a 60* wedge...... I mean.... Whats to be worried about???????


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*



garyinderry said:



			just looking at the course guide for tomorrow.  hole 7 looks cool. a double level fairway.
		
Click to expand...

We played it off the yellows, it is a blind tee shot. Off the yellows you need to be hitting a distance of approx 180-200 (nothing more).

Strange hole/great hole, but you can only appreciate it after seeing it from the other side of the hill.


----------



## Birchy (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*



bluewolf said:



			Is he ever not?

I'm feeling quite confident TBH. Had a great range session last night. I've taken out the 800 Pros and replaced them with the MP32's. I've taken out the Scotty and replaced it with a new TM Ghost Spider S. I've taken out the 3 iron and replaced it with a 60* wedge...... I mean.... Whats to be worried about??????? 

Click to expand...

Carrying me could kill him off 

Easy peasy mate :rofl: 

We will have to go some to laugh more than we did at West lancs though


----------



## bluewolf (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*



Birchy said:



			Carrying me could kill him off 

Easy peasy mate :rofl: 

We will have to go some to laugh more than we did at West lancs though 

Click to expand...

Its gonna be a cracker mate. The weather looks good. The banter will be flowing. The golf will be good (I'm confident). Lets post some scores and frighten the locals...:thup:

Edit... Does it have a driving range? I'll need about 200 balls and 2 hours just to fine tune the swing...


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*



bluewolf said:



			Its gonna be a cracker mate. The weather looks good. The banter will be flowing. The golf will be good (I'm confident). Lets post some scores and frighten the locals...:thup:

Edit... Does it have a driving range? I'll need about 200 balls and 2 hours just to fine tune the swing...

Click to expand...

Yes they have. I think it may only be 200 yards from memory (I didn't go on it), and bring your won balls type, though.

Go get 'em, Dan.


----------



## bluewolf (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*



Liverbirdie said:



			Yes they have. I think it may only be 200 yards from memory (I didn't go on it), and bring your won balls type, though.

Go get 'em, Dan.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one mate. Genuine shame you wont be there though..... All I have to do now is try to finish work before 4am. THat way I can get 4 hours in bed before setting off for the course... Dead man walking...


----------



## Birchy (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*



bluewolf said:



			Its gonna be a cracker mate. The weather looks good. The banter will be flowing. The golf will be good (I'm confident). Lets post some scores and frighten the locals...:thup:

Edit... Does it have a driving range? I'll need about 200 balls and 2 hours just to fine tune the swing...

Click to expand...

At least its stableford so every hole is a game in itself, having a meltdown in a medal like i did today just kills your whole game and is hard to keep trying for every shot  The locals will definately be frightened 

I was thinking the same. Got to prove to myself i can get the ball off the floor before stepping onto that first tee :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*



bluewolf said:



			Nice one mate. Genuine shame you wont be there though..... All I have to do now is try to finish work before 4am. THat way I can get 4 hours in bed before setting off for the course... Dead man walking...
		
Click to expand...

Think tired and you'll play tired.

Only spend 15 mins on the pracky gound, don't overdo it.

Stand on the first tee, look up at the sun, take a deep breath, cock your hat at a jaunty angle, sneer at the course, think:-

I'm amongst friends, I'm gonna have a laugh, play some good shots, the sun's shining, I have my health - ain't life grand.

In the words of Mickey in Rocky 3 "Go get him, you bum"!:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*



Birchy said:



			Got to prove to myself i can get the ball off the floor before stepping onto that first tee :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

It's ok Birchy, it's a raised tee the first.:whoo:


----------



## Birchy (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*



Liverbirdie said:



			It's ok Birchy, it's a raised tee the first.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Good job the ground is hard too as my ball is gonna be doing some running unless somebody drops off a golf swing tonight while im asleep


----------



## bluewolf (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*



Liverbirdie said:



			Think tired and you'll play tired.

Only spend 15 mins on the pracky gound, don't overdo it.

Stand on the first tee, look up at the sun, take a deep breath, cock your hat at a jaunty angle, sneer at the course, think:-

I'm amongst friends, I'm gonna have a laugh, play some good shots, the sun's shining, I have my health - ain't life grand.

In the words of Mickey in Rocky 3 "Go get him, you bum"!:thup:
		
Click to expand...


Cheers gaffer. I'm already feeling energised and ready to tear the place apart!!!!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*



Birchy said:



			Good job the ground is hard too as my ball is gonna be doing some running unless somebody drops off a golf swing tonight while im asleep 

Click to expand...

I forgot you're still up. Unlucky mate, it'll be more late nights with Maniche again next season. Miaow.....


----------



## bluewolf (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*



Liverbirdie said:



			I forgot you're still up. Unlucky mate, it'll be more late nights with Maniche again next season. Miaow.....
		
Click to expand...

That jibe might refer to us as well mate!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 5, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*



bluewolf said:



			That jibe might refer to us as well mate!!
		
Click to expand...

You can still have a few more Gary's, for the next few weeks......


----------



## bluewolf (May 5, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*



Liverbirdie said:



			You can still have a few more Gary's, for the next few weeks......
		
Click to expand...

At least we might be on first with Maniche eh. Where in the running order were we tonight? I bet the 5 goal thriller didn't make the top of the list did it?


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 5, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*



bluewolf said:



			At least we might be on first with Maniche eh. Where in the running order were we tonight? I bet the 5 goal thriller didn't make the top of the list did it?
		
Click to expand...

You were first on matey.

There should be some sort of watershed for that type of thing. 

Dear points of view,.....


----------



## bluewolf (May 5, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*



Liverbirdie said:



			You were first on matey.

There should be some sort of watershed for that type of thing. 

Dear points of view,.....

Click to expand...

Oy you... Thats good old fashioned "blood and thunder" football that is. None of this "quality" malarkey.. Lets see how your boys get on shall we. You could be wishing you were at Pleasington by this afternoon...


----------



## Bobmysterkaymer (May 5, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*

I'm so looking forward to today after reading the last 3 pages in here. Hope you guys arnt using all your 3G allowance up ! 
The course should be I great nick, I play at whalley which is only 30mins away from pleasington and our course was pretty awesome yesterday and its no where near the standard of pleasington so expect something special today. 
 Reading the course guide remember its a par 71, I can see us being off the whites today, some of the whit and blue tees looked to be together on some holes, they may throw a few blues in if the ground is running. 
 Can't wait to get there, taking the kids swimming at 8.30, set off to pleasington at 10am, arrive 10.30, practice chipping/putting green then tee 11.40am! As I've said before you'll recognise me straight away with my pimping outfit today! 
 Forcast says mostly cloudy but dry with sunny spells and a slight westerly wind so it should be almost perfect.
 Hope everyone has a great day win lose or duff!
 See you later guys.


----------



## gjbike (May 5, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*

Hope you all have a great day golfing and come back with some prizes unfortunately some people have to keep the wheels of industry turning on a Sunday have a good day and see you on Wednesday at Delemere.


----------



## NWJocko (May 5, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*



gjbike said:



			Hope you all have a great day golfing and come back with some prizes unfortunately some people have to keep the wheels of industry turning on a Sunday have a good day and see you on Wednesday at Delemere.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Graham, surprised you have time for work with all the golf you play . Congrats on the matchplay win, well played.

Looking forward to today, should be a good laugh. Well, a laugh for everyone else watching me.......


----------



## louise_a (May 5, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*

Have a good day chaps, its a nice course, mixed 4BBB comp for me today.


----------



## bluewolf (May 5, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*

I'm up.. I'm up..... What godforsaken time is this? Only got in bed at 04:30........ Good luck guys, see you there.. I've decided to lighten the mood today by wearing some lovely pastel pinks...:thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (May 5, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*



bluewolf said:



			I'm up.. I'm up..... What godforsaken time is this? Only got in bed at 04:30........ Good luck guys, see you there.. I've decided to lighten the mood today by wearing some lovely pastel pinks...:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Haha does your pastel pink match your eye shadow?

I'm ready raring to go, waiting for the man from Derry to pick me up!

Junior, hope you've got your A game today pal, I need a new pair of shoes 

Have a safe journey fellas, arrive alive!


----------



## garyinderry (May 5, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*

im up, im up.  just about !   ill be round in half an hour or so :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (May 5, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*



Stuart_C said:



			Haha does your pastel pink match your eye shadow?
		
Click to expand...

My Missus has made me go back upstairs and change into something more sensible... BOOOOOoooooooo


----------



## Birchy (May 5, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*



bluewolf said:



			My Missus has made me go back upstairs and change into something more sensible... BOOOOOoooooooo
		
Click to expand...

Ive gone for the all black look so im less noticable when looking for my ball


----------



## garyinderry (May 5, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*

leaving in a mo. going to bring shorts incase that sun decides to stay out!


----------



## Qwerty (May 5, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*



Birchy said:



			Ive gone for the all black look so im less noticable when looking for my ball 

Click to expand...

Birchy, You won't need any help finding your ball. It'll be in the middle of the Fairway,green or bottom of the cup :thup:

See you later chaps, I think the Flat Caps coming out today.


----------



## Qwerty (May 5, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*



garyinderry said:



			leaving in a mo. going to bring shorts incase that sun decides to stay out!  

Click to expand...

I wouldn't bother Gary, the last time the Sun came out in Blackburn was 1987.


----------



## Birchy (May 5, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*

Cheers for the game today Iain, Danny and Dave i really enjoyed that today :thup:

Helped me remember why i play golf, to have good laugh and enjoy the banter 

Good to see Stu, Karl, Andy & Garry too, was a very enjoyable afternoon


----------



## Scouser (May 5, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*

Come on.... Results?


----------



## Birchy (May 5, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*



Scouser said:



			Come on.... Results?
		
Click to expand...

Stu, Karl, Andy and Garry both teams had 38. Me and Dave had 37 and Danny and Iain had 35.

P.S I nearly gave you a massive advantage when you play Danny :rofl:


----------



## Scouser (May 5, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*

How? Did u nearly injure him


----------



## Birchy (May 5, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*



Scouser said:



			How? Did u nearly injure him
		
Click to expand...

He was stood to the left of me when i pulled a hybrid low and he had to jump or it would of smashed his shins in :rofl:

Luckily he was ready for it and jumped


----------



## Scouser (May 5, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*

The  fact he had to be ready for it is scary haha


----------



## bluewolf (May 5, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*

Tell him what I did next Scott. Long par 4.....


----------



## Scouser (May 5, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*



bluewolf said:



			Tell him what I did next Scott. Long par 4.....
		
Click to expand...

Hit the green in one..... Yawn 


Any way how did u all play the funnel


----------



## Junior (May 5, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*

Great to catch up with everyone today and thanks to karl, gaz and stu for the game.....38 points and we both blobbed the same 2 holes with shots.....oh what could have been !!!

I enjoyed the course, it has some great holes with big elevation changes.


----------



## Birchy (May 5, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*



bluewolf said:



			Tell him what I did next Scott. Long par 4.....
		
Click to expand...

Thats the part you wont want to see Ian. If he brings that stuff your gonna get battered :rofl:

The funnel was interesting, i hit a nice shot but didnt bounce round nice and stayed up and similar for Dannys. Iain and Dave both got it into the funnel and Dave hit a corcking second to set up an eagle chance :thup:


----------



## Scouser (May 5, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*



Birchy said:



			Thats the part you wont want to see Ian. If he brings that stuff your gonna get battered :rofl:

The funnel was interesting, i hit a nice shot but didnt bounce round nice and stayed up and similar for Dannys. Iain and Dave both got it into the funnel and Dave hit a corcking second to set up an eagle chance :thup:
		
Click to expand...

So if he brings one shot :mmm:


----------



## Birchy (May 5, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*



Scouser said:



			So if he brings one shot :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

That standard of game you plum 

Im gutted i wont be there to see it as the banter will be something else :rofl:


----------



## Scouser (May 5, 2013)

*Re: Pleasington open this Sunday competitor information*



Birchy said:



			That standard of game you plum 

Im gutted i wont be there to see it as the banter will be something else :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## garyinderry (May 5, 2013)

good day out that !  smashing course.  


loved that cool par 5 7th! made it down to the second level. hit a career best hybrid to 15 ft and slipped by with the eagle putt. 

overall I blew very hot and cold.   andy and stu were cruising till the 15th. hard luck lads!

nice to meet nwjocko and bluewolf plus the rest of the likely lads! 


:thup:


----------



## Karl102 (May 5, 2013)

Great to catch up with everyone today! Was a lovely course and good company all round! Given 43 was the clubhouse lead we didn't do that bad, although it is a course you need a bit of local knowledge on.... Deffinately left a few out there. We had 17 going out and 21 back, Stu and our Kid had 21 out and 17 back which was unusual, oh and one of us ripped a 3 wood and knocked a wedge to 4 feet on 18, then nailed the birdie putt in front of the watching galleries in the cluhouse....


----------



## NWJocko (May 5, 2013)

Really enjoyed the day today.

My golf was average at best but the company and banter was top, as Birch says a day that reminds you what an enjoyable days golf is all about.

Nice course aswell, perhaps not as good as I eexpected but would play it again for sure.


----------



## bluewolf (May 5, 2013)

Another great day out for the North West contingent. Nice course although the greens were very slow and slightly bobbly. Great line in banter all the way round with Stu C ruining my approach to the par 5 7th hole by standing behind the green and making rude hand gestures at me!! Nice to meet Garyinderry for the 1st time.

My game is starting to return with some nice drives from the tee (2 measured at over the 300 yard mark, but with a tailwind and a downhill lie). Just a shame I could'nt get the short game working for me...


----------



## Scouser (May 5, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			2 measured at over the 300 yard mark...
		
Click to expand...

:clap:


----------



## bluewolf (May 5, 2013)

Scouser said:



			:clap:
		
Click to expand...

And we have the first bite at this years Fishomania... Awww, never mind, it's only a tiddler...


----------



## Qwerty (May 5, 2013)

Thanks for the game today fellas, that's the first time Ive played in a t shirt since October last year, I think summer may of arrived 

I thought we all played ok in our four ball but Pleasington doesn't really accept ok youve got to be hitting them greens hence the scores.  really enjoyed the day though, just a great day to be out there :thup:


----------



## louise_a (May 5, 2013)

Some decent scores there chaps, my partner and I scored 37 in  our 4BBB, winners had 45 points playing off 5 and 6.


----------



## Qwerty (May 5, 2013)

louise_a said:



			Some decent scores there chaps, my partner and I scored 37 in  our 4BBB, winners had 45 points playing off 5 and 6.
		
Click to expand...

Its a tough course isn't it Louise, The greens are really well guarded with bunkers and trying to get at a tight pin from them takes some doing, no margin for error at all.


I think what I'm trying to say is my bunker play was crap!


----------

